# cells in Word table not showing up



## wildcat50k (Aug 14, 2008)

I built a one-page protected form in MS Word that included several tables with text (that cannot be changed) and check box fields and text fields that users use to fill in data.

The electronic form, which used to be a paper-based form, works fabulously with this 1 caveat. In one of the tables, 2 of the cells are not viewable when this template is opened on 2 of the 8 computers on the small business network. The 2 cells contain text descriptions and text fields, exactly like any of the other cells. Those 2 cells show up just fine on the other 6 computers in the office. Weird!

All computers were recently flattened and rebuilt, running Windows XP Pro SP2, connected to new SBS 2003 domain, and computers are running MS Word 2003 SP3.

FWIW, the template was created using MS Word 2007, but saved as a Word 2003 file, and like I said, on 6 computers they can see everything just fine in the form, and the remaining 2 work just fine as well except being able to see the text and text fields in those 2 cells.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

What do you mean "not viewable"? Are the cells there and just the text in them isn't there? Can you unprotected it on those machines and see if the data is actually there by copying it out?

Is there anything different? Fonts? Colors? Background? Etc. I keep my machine with the blue background/white text setting as I like that better than black text on white. Quite often, I open documents that seem to have text missing, but, it's there just the same color as the background. If I select all and change the text color to Automatic, it shows up.

BTW, welcome!!!!


----------



## wildcat50k (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the response, ShosMeister.

It now appears that one of the employees messed with the original template and added spacing in the 2 cells. All it took was clicking in the 2 cells and pressing Backspace key a few times to clear what was in there, and the text and text field reappearred.

Duh!


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Users!!!    Glad it was something simple.


----------

